
Time to move to C11 atomics? (2016) - based2
https://lwn.net/Articles/691128/
======
RossBencina
I think the ISO C and C++ definition of memory_order_consume will need to be
fixed first. Perhaps recent progress has been made, but see for example "C++
P0371R1: Temporarily discourage memory_order_consume" and references therein:

[http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/docs/papers/2016/p037...](http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/docs/papers/2016/p0371r1.html)

------
amelius
Maybe the best thing to do is to write a really, really, really good test
suite for the C11 compiler first.

~~~
GSGSGS
I think u can propose it for C22

------
saas_co_de
From reading the article it seems they present many negatives and no benefits.

------
based2
src [http://linuxfr.org/news/de-la-necessite-d-adopter-les-
operat...](http://linuxfr.org/news/de-la-necessite-d-adopter-les-operations-
atomiques-c11)

------
phkahler
From June 15, 2016. They reference GCC 7.1 as being a year away...

~~~
noobermin
Is this a thing now?

~~~
noobermin
Downvotes? I merely meant to ask if linux implemented C11 atomics or not...

